# Associated New Car



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Associated just released their new RC10R5. Looks like a knockoff of their 12th scale car. For the new Pro 10 class of racing.
http://aedownloads.com/press/in_061308_rc10r5.pdf


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

At that price, it looks like Associated is having dreams of being KSG, which they are not.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

ta_man said:


> At that price, it looks like Associated is having dreams of being KSG, which they are not.


 Thats the MSR ( Manufactuars Suggested Retail ) price, street price will be much lower. For example Associateds MSR for a RC10L4 is $399.99 which
we all know you can buy online or at your local Hobby shop for $240-$260.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...it's almost funny - AE doesn't get that many OVAL chassis sales but at least they had some. A few years ago, they were almost begging someone to buy up the rest of the 10L3t cars because those had a ZERO market place. Now...a handful of mfg's are trying to push the new 200mm WORLD SPORTS CAR or what ever they are calling it class...like it's going to go someplace.

I think there are now about 6-7 different car mfg's building 200mm ROAD cars, all appear to be a bit pricey to me...on the hopes that this class takes off.

...I really hope it does - I use to LOVE On-Road pan car racing..but that was with 235mm cars. I NEVER enjoyed the narrower 'On-Road' cars... they NEVER worked worth a dime on parking lots in our area.


----------



## John Card (Feb 4, 2004)

How are you going to fit a lipo pack in there? That's the only major area I see where they screwed up. 4-cells are going the way of the dinosaur. I'd also be curious to see if there is a roll-bind or roll-steer issue with those side arms. Looks like a few neat items we can steal though, like the front end and the shock mount for starters.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Like any AE car, there will be upgrade kits from AE and others to make it work. So it will be LiPO when the time is right.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

John Card said:


> How are you going to fit a lipo pack in there? That's the only major area I see where they screwed up. 4-cells are going the way of the dinosaur.


The same way Lipo's will be used in 1/12th scale. Unfortunately, I don't think there's an answer yet. I know some AE onroad team drivers have been testing 1S lipo's in 1/12th scale, but the voltage is still an issue. I think they asked Novak about making a BL ESC that will bump the voltage up to ~5V to run the receiver and servo. It's either that or run a separate 2S lipo receiver pack w/regulator. Personally, I think the best answer is to use a 2S A123 pack @6.6V and run a slower motor, like a 21.5 BL. Should be close to a 4 cell NiMH/17.5 BL motor setup. Hope there's some solid answers soon, as I want to run 1/12th this fall/winter, but I will never buy NiMH batteries again.


----------



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

i was talking to one of the designers a few months back and he said 5 were out to testers but didnt know if they were going to release it


----------

